# i have oil spitting out my muffler



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

*oil shooting out my muffler*

when i turn my car when it idling ,white smoke comes out my muffle and when i give it a little gas oil shoots out, any idea what it might be and how i fix it?


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

when i start my car white smoke comes out then when i give it alittle gas oil spits out alot have any idea on what it could be and how to fix it?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

gasket..


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

Al2much4ya said:


> when i start my car white smoke comes out then when i give it alittle gas oil spits out alot have any idea on what it could be and how to fix it?


...white smoke is likely water vapor/coolant
oil is blue usually..


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Umm your running lean if your puffing white and shooting oil? Crack in your cylinder( sp) hopefully Jason (AsleepAltima) can come and help out more.


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

Al2much4ya said:


> when i start my car white smoke comes out then when i give it alittle gas oil spits out alot have any idea on what it could be and how to fix it?


do you guys think it could be my pistins?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no, not your pistons, its gotta be a seal or gasket....check the smoke again, if its bluish in tint...ur burning oil which means u have a bad seal and or gasket which is also why u have oil coming from the tail pipe


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Check your oil for a milky look to it, if so you head gasket is probably blows, otherwise you might have a oil ring that blew out around your piston. Does the car run or idle bad?


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

skylineawd said:


> Check your oil for a milky look to it, if so you head gasket is probably blows, otherwise you might have a oil ring that blew out around your piston. Does the car run or idle bad?


yes it idles bad but it runs,so its my head gasket, will it run if it was the gasket?


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

Al2much4ya said:


> yes it idles bad but it runs,so its my head gasket, will it run if it was the gasket?


i have no help on my car its just me and i might be asking dumb questions, and im sorry for it, but is the head gasket is where the spark plugs come out of?


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

skylineawd said:


> Check your oil for a milky look to it, if so you head gasket is probably blows, otherwise you might have a oil ring that blew out around your piston. Does the car run or idle bad?


i just checked my oil and its black


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pm answered.


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> pm answered.


i couldnt get your return message because i have pop up blocker on and it wont let me read what your reply was.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this is what it said:


First thing you need to do or have done, is pull out those spark plugs and do a compression check. you need to figure out which cylinder is letting oil go into the exhaust. the spark plugs alone will tell you which cylinder is full of oil or water or fuel. one of those is producing the white smoke you see. do these first and let me know what you come up with. 

__________________


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> this is what it said:
> 
> 
> First thing you need to do or have done, is pull out those spark plugs and do a compression check. you need to figure out which cylinder is letting oil go into the exhaust. the spark plugs alone will tell you which cylinder is full of oil or water or fuel. one of those is producing the white smoke you see. do these first and let me know what you come up with.
> ...


ok i checked all my plugs and they look good. they dont have any oil on them.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Al2much4ya said:


> i couldnt get your return message because i have pop up blocker on and it wont let me read what your reply was.


I'm curious about this one... why would your pop up blocker prevent you from reading the message? I can understand it blocking the notification, but you should still be able to use private messaging. Just click the "private message" link or configure your pop up blocker to accept the notification on nissanforums.com.

*edit*
Third option... go here, uncheck "Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up" and click "Save Changes".


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Al2much4ya said:


> ok i checked all my plugs and they look good. they dont have any oil on them.


are any of the spark plugs covered in an ashy type substance or really black looking? if youre spitting oil, one of the plugs has to look different. im starting to think that maybe its fuel mixed with carbon that youre seeing and thats why it looks like oil. im leaning towards an injector problem at the moment.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Al2much4ya said:


> i couldnt get your return message because i have pop up blocker on and it wont let me read what your reply was.


 FYI. You can usually allow pop ups if you press "Ctrl" while clicking for your private message. Check your settings.


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> are any of the spark plugs covered in an ashy type substance or really black looking? if youre spitting oil, one of the plugs has to look different. im starting to think that maybe its fuel mixed with carbon that youre seeing and thats why it looks like oil. im leaning towards an injector problem at the moment.


oh god that dont sound good, my sparks plugs look ok, theres no oil or anything on them, what could cause the gas problem? and how do i check to see if it mixing?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

an injector could be sticking open or one could even have a bad o-ring and is allowing fuel to go thru the fuel rail right past the injector and into the cylinder. that would cause a misfire and also cause fuel to come out of the muffler. after the fuel mixes with all of the carbon from the exhaust system and cat, it could easily be mistaken for oil.


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> this is what it said:
> 
> 
> First thing you need to do or have done, is pull out those spark plugs and do a compression check. you need to figure out which cylinder is letting oil go into the exhaust. the spark plugs alone will tell you which cylinder is full of oil or water or fuel. one of those is producing the white smoke you see. do these first and let me know what you come up with.
> ...


 i did do that and the spark plugs are black but not wet,with oil


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

Al2much4ya said:


> i did do that and the spark plugs are black but not wet,with oil


do you have any idea what a b14 engine is?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the type of engine wont matter in this case... the concept is going to be the same. so you did do the compression check?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Al2much4ya said:


> do you have any idea what a b14 engine is?



why do u ask? i mean, there is no such thing as a "b14 engine"....b14's came with GA's and SR's


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> why do u ask? i mean, there is no such thing as a "b14 engine"....b14's came with GA's and SR's


i dont know someone told me that i could put a b14 engine in my altima, wasnt sure what it was, because if this problem im having are my pistons, i might as well get a new engine.


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> the type of engine wont matter in this case... the concept is going to be the same. so you did do the compression check?


i checked my plugs and i want to take it to a shop but i dont want them to get over on me, i need to know what im talking about first.  how do i do a compression check?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, two things...u CAN put a "b14" motor in the altima, but not without heavy modification.....your car has a ka24de, stick with that motor. 

second, no offense to you, but a compression check is not something u nor i can do at home, as it has to be done by a trained person.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> ok, two things...u CAN put a "b14" motor in the altima, but not without heavy modification.....your car has a ka24de, stick with that motor.
> 
> second, no offense to you, but a compression check is not something u nor i can do at home, as it has to be done by a trained person.


ummm, what are you talking about? a compression check can be done by anyone with even a SMIDGEN of automotive sense... please dont post this nonsense in here. the goal here is not to scare people away from working on their cars. my g/f can do this job no problem.


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> ummm, what are you talking about? a compression check can be done by anyone with even a SMIDGEN of automotive sense... please dont post this nonsense in here. the goal here is not to scare people away from working on their cars. my g/f can do this job no problem.


 im not sure on how to do it, if you let me no i will be able to check the compression, and i was asking about a b14 because someone said that my engine is not worth fixing, i should put a b14 in it, i heard of a b16 for a honda, but neva a b14. i now more about hondas because of my man, but i need to get my knowledge up on nissans.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

anyone that says a ka24de is not worth fixing doesnt know what they are talking about and anyone that tells you to "just swap in" some other motor, shouldnt even be looking at your car. the ka is a very reliable, torquey engine that will last for a very long time if you take care of it. to do a compression check you only need basic tools and a compression tester. you remove all four spark plug wires and then the spark plugs. remove the connector on the side of your distributor and install the tester into one of the cylinders where the spark plug goes. the hardest part would probably be choosing the correct end to use on the tester. you just use the one that looks the closest to your spark plugs. after you screw the end of the hose into the cylinder, you bump the ignition several times and read what comes up on the gauge. you do this for each cylinder and then you note the results. you shouldnt have more than 25 psi difference between any of the cylinders. ill explain more once you get the tester and decide to do it yourself. on a scale of 1-10, id give this job, MAYBE a 4.


----------



## Al2much4ya (Sep 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> anyone that says a ka24de is not worth fixing doesnt know what they are talking about and anyone that tells you to "just swap in" some other motor, shouldnt even be looking at your car. the ka is a very reliable, torquey engine that will last for a very long time if you take care of it. to do a compression check you only need basic tools and a compression tester. you remove all four spark plug wires and then the spark plugs. remove the connector on the side of your distributor and install the tester into one of the cylinders where the spark plug goes. the hardest part would probably be choosing the correct end to use on the tester. you just use the one that looks the closest to your spark plugs. after you screw the end of the hose into the cylinder, you bump the ignition several times and read what comes up on the gauge. you do this for each cylinder and then you note the results. you shouldnt have more than 25 psi difference between any of the cylinders. ill explain more once you get the tester and decide to do it yourself. on a scale of 1-10, id give this job, MAYBE a 4.


 o

ok im have to wait until next week to buy the compression tester, then ill do the test and get back to you. :thumbup:


----------

